# Delta 14-651--Looks Good



## Raymond

Great review. I have been eyeing one of those for some time now. You can find some good bargins on Craigslist if your careful.

Thanks again for the review.


----------



## dennis353

I have one and let me tell you i easy it is to use. If you are looking to get one go for it.The first hole is the hardest after that it works fasted.I use it in red oak


----------



## Gator

Congrats on the purchase.. it is nice to see someone get a deal on a nice tool.

Gator


----------



## runswithscissors

You might take a look at my recent post on adding an X-Y table to the Delta. I also devised a way to be able to use the Y-axis rack and pinion by modifying the riser block. Wasn't that hard-maybe a couple of hours.


----------

